# Suche GT Zaskar Carbon Expert Rahmen in Größe S



## stephank1301 (6. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auf diesem Wege einen GT Zaskar Carbon Expert Rahmen von Baujahr 2009/2010 in Rahmengröße S.

Falls jemand die Information hat, wo man an solch ein Sahnestück kommt, bitte melden. Vielen Dank!


----------



## CHRI5T (6. August 2019)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche auf diesem Wege einen GT Zaskar Carbon Team oder Zaskar Carbon Expert Rahmen von Baujahr 2009/2010 in Rahmengröße M oder L.
> 
> Falls jemand die Information hat, wo man an solch ein Sahnestück kommt, bitte melden. Vielen Dank!




Bei 2dehands ist gerade ein HAMMER Angebot online. 850€ in Top Zustand mit super Specs. Wenn der Rahmen grösser wäre, würde ich jetzt schon im Auto sitzen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (6. August 2019)

Danke, schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Aber leider der falsche Jahrgang.....


----------



## cyclery.de (6. August 2019)

Hallo, wir hätten tatsächlich noch ein NOS GT Zaskar Carbon Expert 2010 in Größe L auf Lager. Allerdings nur als Komplettbike.





Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## stephank1301 (25. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Update: Suche oben genannten Rahmen in Größe S noch.


----------



## stephank1301 (29. Dezember 2019)

Update, suche den Rahmen (immer) noch, siehe Anhang.


----------



## stephank1301 (10. März 2021)

Update: Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es so schwer wird. 

Falls jemand noch einen GT Zaskar Carbon Rahmen in der Größe S hat den er abgeben möchte,
gerne melden.


----------



## stephank1301 (18. Oktober 2021)

Update: suche immer noch einen GT Zaskar Carbon Rahmen für meine Liebste.

Wichtig ist Rahmengrösse S, der rest ist sekundär.

Vielen Dank für Hinweise!


----------



## moitrich (27. Dezember 2021)

Würde es auch ein Jubi Zuaskar in S tun?


----------



## stephank1301 (3. Januar 2022)

Danke, aber leider nein.


----------

